# Scooter's new siggy



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 3, 2008)

ok guys I'm having a bit of change hope ya like it...and wurger or somebody how do you like emboss the font?...any criticism will be accepted


----------



## Marcel (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the fonts, but I hate the lightnings in the back.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2008)

Scooter, I have to agree with Marcel, the lightning's brightness takes away from the fighter...perhaps darken the lightning bolts down a little?

Otherwise, it's looks great!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 3, 2008)

how about this guys


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Scott,

For me it looks nice.These lightenings are OK.But I think that light blue backround would be much more approperiate for these.And of course the font should be much contrasted.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks man will do tomorrow after work cause i gotta go to bed now


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2008)

So sleep well Friend. Here is just a middle of the afternoon.It's 4PM.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2008)

Agree with Wurger and all. Bottom one better; maybe 'neon' the lightning and brighten the font slightly?
Cut some good Z's!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 3, 2008)

Lightning is great! I would change the font to stand out more against the rest.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 4, 2008)

here ya go guys what about this


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2008)

I like the top one best!

Making the text a little lighter sure makes a world of difference, so did the adjustment to the lightning.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks for the help guys much appreciated with the criticism


----------



## Njaco (Oct 4, 2008)

ahhhh, some color to the old place! Cool Scooter!!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 4, 2008)

YAY i'm a trend setter


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice mate, very nice!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2008)

That's how I visualised it! Looks great!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree with all above,a nice siggy Scott.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok guys I'm going to follow in Marcel's footstep and I'm going to start practicing more with photoshop. I think I'm going to keep the siggy I got for a while and I'll keep practicing with modern day fighters for now anyway


----------



## Marcel (Oct 6, 2008)

Great attempt, Scooter  Maybe try to give the F15 a little shadow. I would like to see what it does. Don't overdo it though.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 7, 2008)

i would man but...i kinda deleted the .psd file for it


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 7, 2008)

here I go four new siggy with tornadoes on them and I don't really know why the drop shadows are so harsh on them


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 7, 2008)

Now, that's not too bad, Scott. Good work.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey man ,Noice! you've got skills,what version ya running?


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks man I'm running Photoshop CS 2 aswell


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 8, 2008)

hey wurger buddy you have any idea why the drop shadow is so harsh on 'em


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you mean the shadow under the Tornado?


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah, when I did it in PS it looked good but now it looks pretty bad


----------



## Marcel (Oct 9, 2008)

You must change the opacy, now it look solid.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2008)

The problem with the shadow is caused by conversion into Gif format.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 9, 2008)

Ah yes, maybe try the Portable Network Graphics (*.PNG) format, works for me.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2008)

It's interesting.The PNG format gives a grey background with IE6 instead of the transparent parts.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 9, 2008)

You're sure? I use Firefox and it looks allright. IE7 also works well.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2008)

I think it is a matter of Java scrips or PHP.However your and Becca's siggies have the grey background in my Net browser.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Nov 29, 2008)

just ignore this guys this is for another forum and i cant upload it from my computer


----------

